# Ice check, kalkaska co.



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m out checking ice on some lakes in Kalkaska County today. First lake was lake skegmog, it was capped over a couple weeks back but it is now completely open. No Ice at all


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Next lake; 
Manistee lake. In eastern Kalkaska County. Lotsa Ice on this lake, a solid 6 inches of clear ice. Thare ice shanties out and snow mobiles out also. Please note, I only walked out about 200 yards I did not walk out to the center. Although I did see a snowmobile cross














the width of the lake while I was here


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Pickerel Lake, eastern kasky co.
Capped over but scary & not even close to safe!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Bear Lake = Wide open


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Cub Lake;
4” of good hard ice 50 yards out


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I guess that’s it for today! Had a rear brake hang up on my truck & had to limp home!! Lol


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

And now flock people that did no work to look for ice to a few tiny lakes that can't handle the pressure 🤔 awsome job.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Chriss83 said:


> And now flock people that did no work to look for ice to a few tiny lakes that can't handle the pressure 🤔 awsome job.


Move along... Thanks John


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm sure people do like when they they can be lazy and not check. This should be same as rivers and streams and not be able to specifics on lakes under a certain size.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

Good updates. Thanks Young Johnny! I see great ice making weather coming up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m happy to help folks get out & enjoy some cold fresh air, especially with all the crap goin on in this crazy world. We need people to come fish these lakes, not only does it help our community but we will lose our plants if there is a “lack of angler interest”. This almost happened to bear lake in 2014. Manistee is far from a small lake


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks John, living down state I only fish up there occasionally. Knowing whether or not it's a waste to drive up thinking we're going to fish makes a big difference.

Can't believe some of the comments. Just sad what some "sportsmen" have done to the lifestyle.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Bear lake used to be a gem and is now overridden with people in the Winter

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

deagansdad1 said:


> Bear lake used to be a gem and is now overridden with people in the Winter
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


must be the locals keeping all the fish, doubt the weekend warriors have destroyed it


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Manistee always freezes up early, that was our first go to lake. The deeper lakes like Starvation and Big Twin were much later. All lakes we fished until Lake Bellaire froze up later.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks John. Keep doing what you do. The world is full of haters now days, don't give them your time.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

deagansdad1 said:


> Bear lake used to be a gem and is now overridden with people in the Winter
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Bear lake Kalkaska is a gem if you know what you are doing.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Man!


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Big Bradford in Waters is still wide open. Otsego is frozen over but I haven't seen anyone out on it.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

John Hine said:


> In Kalkaska it’s Jacks Sport Shop. They always have plenty of bait & Dan, the owner is also a kalkaska native, just a few years ahead of me in school, he and his gang are always great about giving fishing tips on hot bites & safe ice reports for the area.


I would go to Skips before Jacks, Dan and his crew always rubbed me the wrong way, especially after he screwed my father in law on a bow.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

John Hine said:


> Next lake;
> Manistee lake. In eastern Kalkaska County. Lotsa Ice on this lake, a solid 6 inches of clear ice. Thare ice shanties out and snow mobiles out also. Please note, I only walked out about 200 yards I did not walk out to the center. Although I did see a snowmobile cross
> View attachment 806166
> View attachment 806167
> the width of the lake while I was here


Thats crazy, with open water on others and fishable here. I dont know that I would trust it, we have A LOT of springs in this lake, I havent snowmobiled in years, but we/I have found Soft spots even when temps were in the teens.

Last year there were people out fishing but had open water by the Cove, and my gsp went thru the ice in the canal behind our house.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Use your spud boys....it's early so be safe.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Rasher said:


> Thats crazy, with open water on others and fishable here. I dont know that I would trust it, we have A LOT of springs in this lake, I havent snowmobiled in years, but we/I have found Soft spots even when temps were in the teens.
> 
> Last year there were people out fishing but had open water by the Cove, and my gsp went thru the ice in the canal behind our house.


Ice thickness varies on all lakes. I know of lakes that have open water on them all winter but have a lot of ice in other area of the lake. Some of the eeople you saw last winter waas probably me and 3 othrs guys and ther was a lot of ice where 1e were at. We got a lo of eys a good 2 weeks before word got out. Then we moved on. I do not go on the ice unless I feel safe


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Scout 2 said:


> Ice thickness varies on all lakes. I know of lakes that have open water on them all winter but have a lot of ice in other area of the lake. Some of the eeople you saw last winter waas probably me and 3 othrs guys and ther was a lot of ice where 1e were at. We got a lo of eys a good 2 weeks before word got out. Then we moved on. I do not go on the ice unless I feel safe


Yes I get that, just sayin this lake even in the sub zero temps, because its a shallow man made lake with a crap ton of springs, will have soft spots, been on this lake since 1972. And seems like the time frame its frozen is less and less every year, last 2 Thanksgivings had open water, not sayin it hasnt happened before, but nothing comes to memory.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Rasher said:


> Thats crazy, with open water on others and fishable here. I dont know that I would trust it, we have A LOT of springs in this lake, I havent snowmobiled in years, but we/I have found Soft spots even when temps were in the teens.
> 
> Last year there were people out fishing but had open water by the Cove, and my gsp went thru the ice in the canal behind our house.


The cove has a big spring in front of it that runs out thru the tubes, it opens up first, also in front of the tube that goes under the road has current, that can open up early, the river coming into the north end could open early also because, well, it’s a river! C’mon, every lake has no go areas. Manistee lake locks up early & hangs into ice late every year. Obviously, take your spud. Geez, some of you guys sure make it hard to help out others!!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Rasher said:


> Yes I get that, just sayin this lake even in the sub zero temps, because its a shallow man made lake with a crap ton of springs, will have soft spots, been on this lake since 1972. And seems like the time frame its frozen is less and less every year, last 2 Thanksgivings had open water, not sayin it hasnt happened before, but nothing comes to memory.


Very few springs in Manistee lake, it’s fed mostly by the stream that comes in th north end.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Rasher said:


> I would go to Skips before Jacks, Dan and his crew always rubbed me the wrong way, especially after he screwed my father in law on a bow.


I frequent Skips sport shop occasionally also. The owners name is Jack, I know the place well. I have nothing bad to say about them but they don’t know much about kalkaska co. lakes. If I’m fishing Margerethe, I go to Skips.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Chriss83 said:


> And now flock people that did no work to look for ice to a few tiny lakes that can't handle the pressure 🤔 awsome job.


Don't mind Chrissy, he always complains about everything. I would not be surprised if he is not the Burly Caveman. Can we nominate him for Troll of the year? Hold it, he would be nominated a few times a year with a alternative handle.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

John Hine said:


> The cove has a big spring in front of it that runs out thru the tubes, it opens up first, also in front of the tube that goes under the road has current, that can open up early, the river coming into the north end could open early also because, well, it’s a river! C’mon, every lake has no go areas. Manistee lake locks up early & hangs into ice late every year. Obviously, take your spud. Geez, some of you guys sure make it hard to help out others!!


You are right about holding on, I have been up at Easter, and it will be covered with ice.

When my neighbor was still active with the F.D. The amount of people they would have to rescue was mind boggling, not just this lake(all lakes within Coldsprings Twp). So I do agree with John, you have to know conditions and stay safe.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the reports John!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Why are you here Chris83? Is it just for your input? Or are you looking for resource info and comradery like the rest of us?


----------



## HuskyDave (Nov 20, 2019)

I appreciate the info. Will I bust butt to get to Manistee Lake? No. Do I enjoy the information and reports? Yes! I feel it is good for my soul to see fish porn and live vicariously when I cannot get out. I have a few medical problems to fight through at the moment but will return the favor of reports and such when I am better.


----------



## TippyDamGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

Chriss83 said:


> Everyone wants someone else to do the work and in process access point are shut down and lakes are over run with people. Everyone please post your fav lakes and when they are bighting and let the 10k people that will see this that you will never meet head on over. 2 lakes in sw Michigan openly posted on by people not even fishing have lost access in last 2 years alone. If you like crowds by all means invite all your internet friends when your best lake is on.


He didn't give a fishing report, just ice conditions. You do realize that, correct?


----------



## TippyDamGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

Chriss83 said:


> Everyone wants someone else to do the work and in process access point are shut down and lakes are over run with people. Everyone please post your fav lakes and when they are bighting and let the 10k people that will see this that you will never meet head on over. 2 lakes in sw Michigan openly posted on by people not even fishing have lost access in last 2 years alone. If you like crowds by all means invite all your internet friends when your best lake is on.


i did not mean to "like" this post. clicked thee wrong thing.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

John Hine said:


> The cove has a big spring in front of it that runs out thru the tubes, it opens up first, also in front of the tube that goes under the road has current, that can open up early, the river coming into the north end could open early also because, well, it’s a river! C’mon, every lake has no go areas. Manistee lake locks up early & hangs into ice late every year. Obviously, take your spud. Geez, some of you guys sure make it hard to help out others!!


GOOD report John,and maybe next time GPS position on where to fish ,what baits depth etc,etc...LOL..


----------



## Radfisher1980 (Oct 3, 2018)

Chriss83 is probably the same kid that didn't want to share his toys, even with his friends. I don't see how sharing ice conditions is a problem. If it makes everyone safer out there I'm all for it. There are a lot of lakes especially in that area.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow if Chris's thinks your report here have up too much info,big water forum would put him in fits... Great report John,and thanks for helping out...


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

If you are coming from the east, there is a bait shop in Grayling right on 72.


----------



## Moritahei (Jan 10, 2011)

Flag Up said:


> If you are coming from the east, there is a bait shop in Grayling right on 72.


Skips


----------

